# Linking errors with Mutt [SOLVED]

## odin68

Package = mail-client/mutt-1.5.20-r10

Trying to install Mutt client and I'm getting a linker error.

Tried it without any custom USE flags and no compiler options with the same result.

The results from below are without the flags and options.

Any ideas?

Thanks  :Smile: 

Error

```

group.o: In function `mutt_group_context_remove_rx':

group.c:(.text+0x2e9): undefined reference to `mutt_remove_from_rx_list'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [mutt] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mail-client/mutt-1.5.20-r10/work/mutt-1.5.20'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mail-client/mutt-1.5.20-r10/work/mutt-1.5.20'

make: *** [all] Error 2

```

Here is the output from emerge --info =mail-client/mutt-1.5.20-r10

```

Portage 2.1.7.17 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.32-gentoo-r7-odin i686)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.32-gentoo-r7-odin-i686-Genuine_Intel-R-_CPU_T2500_@_2.00GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 11 Apr 2010 21:15:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4-r1

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r4, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests ccache distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirrors.tera-byte.com/pub/gentoo "

LANG="en_CA.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.namerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa bash-completion bcmath berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cdb cdda cddb cdparanoia cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dga djvu dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam fbcon ffmpeg firefox flac fontconfig foomaticdb fortran gcj gd gdbm ggi gif gimp gmp gnutls gphoto2 gpm gtk gzip hal hddtemp iconv imagemagick java6 javascript jpeg jpeg2k kde lame lcms ldap libnotify lm_sensors mad matroska mikmod mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb vim-syntax vorbis win32codecs x264 x86 xcb xcomposite xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Here is the output from emerge -pqv =mail-client/mutt-1.5.20-r10

```

[ebuild  N    ] mail-client/mutt-1.5.20-r10  USE="berkdb crypt gdbm gnutls nls ssl -debug -doc -gpg -idn -imap -mbox -nntp -pop -qdbm -sasl -sidebar -smime -smtp -tokyocabinet -vanilla" 

```

Last edited by odin68 on Tue Apr 13, 2010 8:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## V-Li

What about -r13?

----------

## odin68

 *V-Li wrote:*   

> What about -r13?

 

I'm pretty new to Gentoo but from what I understand r10 is in your stable branch (or whatever you call it...portage without an overlay????).

Not sure where r13 is since it doesn't pop up when I search for it (probably in an overlay somewhere).

I really don't want to go mixing stable and unstable stuff (yes I realize how ridicules that sounds when the stable Mutt won't even compile).

The last time I did that I had to reinstall as it made my life hell with python and perl package conflicts etc.

Anyone else had this problem?

----------

## V-Li

You can temporarily install -r13 (from testing) with

```
$ ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge =mutt-1.5.20-r13 -1av
```

For permanent addition add "=mail-client/mutt-1.5.20-r13" to the file /etc/portage/package.keywords (or a file in a directory with said name).

----------

## odin68

 *V-Li wrote:*   

> You can temporarily install -r13 (from testing) with
> 
> ```
> $ ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge =mutt-1.5.20-r13 -1av
> ```
> ...

 

Perfect...thanks a bunch!

Oh ya...that fixed the problem too.

----------

## V-Li

I informed the maintainer (you could have reported a bug, too) about this thread, maybe this will lead to a new stabilisation request.

----------

## grobian

Thanks for the report!

Unfortunately, due to to a screwup on my side all versions of mutt didn't compile any more.  I already fixed this, so all versions -- including the stable version -r10 -- should compile again.  Make sure you have an up-to-date tree (emerge --sync).

-r13 is masked right now because it had issues.  I think I fixed them accordingly (am testing it as we speak), but I keep it masked for now.  I plan to supersede it with -r14 soon, since the upstream developers are very active fixing bugs lately.

Due to the highly moving nature of upstream (for almost a year no release, but zillions of bug fixes) it is unlikely that I'll file a stable request for any of the >r10 versions.  So if you are an intensive Mutt user, and hit issues that are fixed by any of the more recent versions, I'd like to hear, preferably via our bugzilla.

----------

